# installing driving lights 2000 altima se



## mdenegre (Jul 2, 2010)

I want to install some driving lights on my 2000 altima se. I want them to turn on and off with the high beams. I was going to tap into the hot wire from the highs but was worried that it may draw too much power for either the wires or the 15a mini fuse. Will that be a problem? Any other suggestions?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

mdenegre said:


> I want to install some driving lights on my 2000 altima se. I want them to turn on and off with the high beams. I was going to tap into the hot wire from the highs but was worried that it may draw too much power for either the wires or the 15a mini fuse. Will that be a problem? Any other suggestions?


You could tap the power wire from the high beam into a relay that would have its own fuse and power directly to the battery which would drive the lights.


----------



## mdenegre (Jul 2, 2010)

So the wire from the high beam would go to the switch?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

mdenegre said:


> So the wire from the high beam would go to the switch?


you would splice the power wire for your high beam and attach the new wire to the relay which acts like a switch to supply battery power to your driving lights. Are you familiar with how to hook up a relay? They are pretty easy and very inexpensive - I think a set up like this is basically what you are asking for. The driving lights will only come on and off once the high beam is on or off.


----------



## mdenegre (Jul 2, 2010)

I have not hooked a relay before. What do I need to look for? Will it limit the current draw on the existing fuses in the system?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Check your PM!


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

an altima SE comes with Factory foglights,why does yours not have some,i have a gle,i added SE foglights from a junkyard all i needed was the relay,foglight assembley,and then you have to remove two screws from the steering wheel area to get the headlight switch with a foglight switch provided,if your car is not "REALLY" an SE it will have prewired sockets for a conector,mine did,i bought the wiring to connect to the bulbs at nissan for about 50 bucks,had all of it done in 30 minutes-also i have a xtra set of foglights assemblies for the 98 or 99 model-i just used steak knife to cut out the plastic inserts in the bumper


----------

